# Pompano



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

What is the best way to cook a pompano? It is about that time of year and I am ready for a freezer full of them.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

the classic house autry bath, served up with a slice of lemon & some cold beer:beer:  

cleaning fresh pomps reminds me of mackerals. no scales hardly, easy to clean cuz dey gets stiff once hitting da ice. fillet & soak in beat egg, drop in bag of house autry, & fry em.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Soak in white wine till you finish a couple of glasses of beer or wine...:beer: 
pre heat grill..
more booze..:beer: 
cook skin side down with butter on top to melt on it and when done put on plate and eat before you even get back into the house...


----------



## Bluedogfishing (Jul 23, 2006)

For me it's just gut them and throw them on the grill. Don't touch them for a couple of minutes the turn, let cook another minute or two and let the good times roll. Just use a fork to roll back the skin and pick up on that great tasting flesh...... Yum, Lemon is optional.

Ron


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Step 1- Gut
step 2- lightly season with Salt and pepper
step 3- fill body cavity with thin lemon slices and small pats of butter
step 4- wrap in tin foil
step 5- bake at 350 for about 20 minutes

If the fish is over 3 lbs it helps to score either side two times to even out the heat distribution. Do not overseason and most importantly- DO NOT OVERCOOK!!!!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Damn B, I didn't even notice this was your thread. 

New instructions for you-

Step 1- Bring your fish over to my place and I'll do it up for you


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

So whats it taste like S.s.? And please don't say chicken. I've only ever seen tiddlers up here.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> So whats it taste like S.s.? And please don't say chicken. I've only ever seen tiddlers up here.


Pomps are delicious!!! Nice and succulent (nice/buttery flavor) and they hold up well on the grill. Best eating fish I've ever cooked.
When you guys make it down here i'll cook some up for us


----------

